# My eyebrows are uneven



## Pink_minx (Jan 27, 2006)

*Well I plucked my eyebrow too much and one eyebrow is higher than the other! you can totally tell in pictures.  I've been trying to grow my eyebrow evenly but its growing in random areas and one side grows faster than the other so it will look like I have one thick looking eyebrow and the other one is thin.  I tried talika for my eyelashes and that didnt work at all...so Im afraid to use there eyebrow growth gel.  And I dont want to shave my eyebrows off and draw it on cause that will take lots of time and perfection to do that lol.  Any of you tried something that will help my eyebrows grow faster?  *


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 27, 2006)

The best advice that I can give you is to allow time for the brows to grow back and try to avoid plucking them in the areas that you know that you need to grow back. I know that this may be hard to do, I am doing the same thing as well, so I understand what you are going through. But as far as using products to make the brows grow faster, I am not really sure of what to tell you other to just give it time. HTH.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 
_*Well I plucked my eyebrow too much and one eyebrow is higher than the other! you can totally tell in pictures. I've been trying to grow my eyebrow evenly but its growing in random areas and one side grows faster than the other so it will look like I have one thick looking eyebrow and the other one is thin. I tried talika for my eyelashes and that didnt work at all...so Im afraid to use there eyebrow growth gel. And I dont want to shave my eyebrows off and draw it on cause that will take lots of time and perfection to do that lol. Any of you tried something that will help my eyebrows grow faster? *_

 
I feel your pain, this has happened to me too and I have an eyebrow obsession...

Well I've been using a Spanish product called ABEÑULA for around a month (got it when I visited my parents in Christmas) and it is totally amazing, it has really made my eyebrows grow back! It is meant to be for your eyelashes but I can SWEAR it works!

I don't think you can get it in the US, but I'm moving back to Spain on Tuesday and I can get you a little tube, it is not expensive and worth a try, it has really worked for me!

I could swap it for a little something if you're interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 They come in 2 different sizes:
The little tube is around $5 and the big one around $7


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_I feel your pain, this has happened to me too and I have an eyebrow obsession...

Well I've been using a Spanish product called ABEÑULA for around a month (got it when I visited my parents in Christmas) and it is totally amazing, it has really made my eyebrows grow back! It is meant to be for your eyelashes but I can SWEAR it works!

I don't think you can get it in the US, but I'm moving back to Spain on Tuesday and I can get you a little tube, it is not expensive and worth a try, it has really worked for me!

I could swap it for a little something if you're interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 They come in 2 different sizes:
The little tube is around $5 and the big one around $7  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
wow thanks! I will give it a try thanks so much miss pumpkin I would want to get the $7 big tube.  The price isnt so bad. Would you like me to pay it in cash or how should this work?


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 
_wow thanks! I will give it a try thanks so much miss pumpkin I would want to get the $7 big tube. The price isnt so bad. Would you like me to pay it in cash or how should this work?_

 
I'll PM you


----------

